# Point closed down I guess



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I walked down and stayed in the water. Three other guys there. The bite was on.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

what's the story here? Is the point closed or are they just forcing people to walk below the mean tide line? Or they reading that we're catching fish, having fun, and so are putting on the breaks? I don't get it.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

As was understood from one of the folks staying in the rooms here fishing: He said some folks were pulling carts through the closure on the sand.. Nps ran everyone off,that was the end of it... Don't know exactly what will happen next because below mean low is not their property.. Although it would be a real pain in the arse if the roped off point itself,then there would be no way to cross over and fish.. Sucks all the way around for everyone,a few bad ones spoil it for the rest....


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Sucks all the way around for everyone,a few bad ones spoil it for the rest....


And that's how this whole mess got started


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

It is my understanding that as long as you are in the water and stay in the water there is nothing they can do....Anyway last nite it was on.Nick was hooked up about every cast for a while. If the wind is right I will be back. I will fish untill they make me leave.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surf rat said:


> It is my understanding that as long as you are in the water and stay in the water there is nothing they can do....Anyway last nite it was on.Nick was hooked up about every cast for a while. If the wind is right I will be back. I will fish untill they make me leave.


 Mine too,but they ran them off yesterday...

Ya might wanna check out this link....

http://forum.reddrumtackle.com/showthread.php?t=21345


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

An egg was trampeled on which brought on the stiffer rules from what i understand.


----------



## OBXPC (Dec 17, 2009)

drumchaser said:


> An egg was trampeled on which brought on the stiffer rules from what i understand.


Absolute hogwash. The pre nesting behavior is all that has been observed. No eggs have even been laid and i i dont think any nests have even been made. The rumor mill is rolling again. Thanx for spreading the lie.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumchaser said:


> An egg was trampeled on which brought on the stiffer rules from what i understand.


 No,actually the good have to suffer for the bad.. A couple of folks took it upon themselves to pull a piercart along with them.. They pulled it throught the closure and above mean low tide,so they wound up getting it closed for everyone....


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

Are the "rules" of where it is legal and illegal to be posted in the parking areas? If not, it would seem quite unfair to shut the whole thing down for all, since many people travel to the area and are unaware of the whole situation which changes day to day. They may actually think they are abiding by the closure rules , (which seem to change with the winds). They say ignorance of the law is no excuse to break it, but if these "laws" are inconsistant, how is one to know? ------> This is why I only plan trips there in the fall, when all of this crazyness is over, (at least for the time being).


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

EABiker said:


> Are the "rules" of where it is legal and illegal to be posted in the parking areas? If not, it would seem quite unfair to shut the whole thing down for all, since many people travel to the area and are unaware of the whole situation which changes day to day. They may actually think they are abiding by the closure rules , (which seem to change with the winds). They say ignorance of the law is no excuse to break it, but if these "laws" are inconsistant, how is one to know? ------> This is why I only plan trips there in the fall, when all of this crazyness is over, (at least for the time being).


 I don't pretent to "take up" for the nps... NOT EVEN!! BUT,you are wrong assuming that there weren't plan signs that would alert ANYONE that going into the area was against regs.. Signs were in plan view,so were the stakes.. Anyone with ANY common sense could see that,except for the folks that brought it upon themselves to "do like they wanted to do"...

They have some screwed up rules,they have an agenda with special interest groups and $ as well as fed judges behind them.. We have to follow their rules in order to have any access at all.. They will extend closures 1000 meters everytime there is a violation,you would think at least a little common sense would prevail..

As far as having closures posted in parking areas.. Keep on dreaming,the regs change week to week,sometimes day to day...


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Well I'm only a visitor to hatteras & the point but I'll share my experience @ the point w/ everyone anyway. I went down a few years ago. prolly the 2nd year (I think, could be way off) of the new closures. Anyhow @ the time alot of places & ppl were saying the point was closed. But if you caught NPS or the right ppl they would tell you that you couldn't drive to the point but you could walk there if you got your feet wet. I don't know if this was a matter of some ppl & local establishments trying to keep the point free of tourists or just honest confusion. But anyway I went down there & as the law called for (even though I don't like it) I stayed in the water on the way to the point once i reached the stakes. Even though I was carrying 3 poles, a cooler & a chair I made sure that between the stakes I was in the water enuf so I didn't leave a single footprint. unfotunately others weren't so careful. a couple times I had NPS drive out to the point & ask me about prints they saw left in the 'zone'. I didn't know who they belonged to & even if I did I prolly wouldn't tell them cause I dont feel comfortable ratting on anyone. But it did piss me off when one day I was leaving the point w/ another group. They had a cooler on wheels. There was 3 of them & while I was doing all I could to hold on to all my gear by myself & going thru the water w/ the surf trying to knock me over & such... They decided to walk the sand & duck under the rope leaving their footprints & tracks from cooler in the sand on an outgoing tide. I politely reminded them that they could get hosed over that, & they politely told me they didn't give a crap. Honestly I don't know what to do w/ that. I don't like that kind of laziness & that sort of behavior is what gives them an excuse to do the BS they are doing now. @ the same time I'm not a rat & never will be.


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Just 'cause I'm in the ranting mood I'd like to say how much it ticks me off that it seems to be policy that when laws are broken by a few bad apples they want to punish all beach fishermen. Instead of being more vigilant & catching/punishing the offenders they would rather punish an entire group of people. Instead of catching folks dragging their carts thru the closed area (or allegedly destroying an egg)... instead of doing their job & catching those FEW individuals they would rather be lazy about it & punish HUNDREDS of innocent people (maybe thousands) by denying them legal access to the beach. 

It's the same kind of thing that they did in the consent decree that ticked me off so badly. The part that says when a closure sign is destroyed by vandalism. If the offender is not caught then the enclusure is expanded by so many yards/meters in all directions. the next offense it's a much greater distance, & again it's really huge etc. (sorry for being too lazy to pull up the actual #'s). The point is that if the parks service is not able to catch the bad guys then they decide everyone that uses the national park deserves to be punished for the NPS's ability to do their job. Unfortunately it seems that punishment falls heavily on the recreational fisherman & the small business owners of hatteras. I can't help but think think that a misguided 'eco-terrorist' could be committing these crimes laughing as he/she destroys their own bird protection closure signs (never hurting the birds) just to see the fishermen get punished & their own cause pushed forward.

That's the problem with punishing the masses for the offenses of a few


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

It's true - Cape Point closed park to walkers' access. Without getting into the politics of it . . . For up-to-date information on seashore closures visit www.nps.gov/caha


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I can set some more hoops up for you all, so you can keep playin into their hands..*

It is my humble opinion that they (NPS) are and have been playin folks like a toy. 

How does it feel to be a yo-yo?

Now we have finger pointing (lazy fishermen) kite boarders in the closure, two dogs running around off leash..and more people p1ssing and moaning. 

Divide and Conquear at its finest.. 

At least you all gave everyone involved on the other side (the one that sticks together)NPS, DOW, and Audubon, something to laugh about on this Earth Day Week. 

Now your all missing the POINT, it should never be closed to begin with... 

Cheers for the Good Job 

Unless it opens for good, like the old days, you'll never catch me Jumpin through Hoops..

FREE and OPEN ACCESS you all remember that one...

JMHO

JAM


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

JAM said:


> It is my humble opinion that they (NPS) are and have been playin folks like a toy.
> 
> How does it feel to be a yo-yo?
> 
> ...


 Jam, you are 100% correct! This is a bunch of crap instigated by the NutJob bird lover-tree hugger crowd with the real goal to stop every one of us from fishing and hunting. They have shut down our access to the parks [which the taxpayers own] and the piers will be next! This country is going streight to "HELL"! A bunch of liberal "A" "HOLES" are taking over. Socialists disguised as enviromentalists. I hate every damn one of them. sharkman


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> Jam, you are 100% correct! This is a bunch of crap instigated by the NutJob bird lover-tree hugger crowd with the real goal to stop every one of us from fishing and hunting. They have shut down our access to the parks [which the taxpayers own] and the piers will be next! This country is going streight to "HELL"! A bunch of liberal "A" "HOLES" are taking over. Socialists disguised as enviromentalists. I hate every damn one of them. sharkman


 With both you and Jam on this,but if you want to fish,you have to play by their stupid set of rules.. Yes they suck,no I do not like them and they are in on an agenda and making our island into a bird sanctuary,it's all bad and as of now we are powerless.. BUT,if you want to fish you play by their stupid set of rules...

Found out today,you can go catch a drum as long as you stay in the water the WHOLE TIME around closures and on the point itself,you can never leave the water... Stupid rules,yeap no doubt.. If you want to fish do it,if ya don't then don't bother...


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> It's the same kind of thing that they did in the consent decree that ticked me off so badly


Therein lies the problem.If I remember correctly,*BOTH PARTIES* had to agree and sign the consent decree.Correct me if I am wrong.


----------

